# WHAT YA SMOKING LABOR DAY! INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW!



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

Well I have not rolled the smoke in a couple of months. It's past time to get it going again. Got a few of the family going to gather at our place for Labor Day. The request has been made!! Going to do spares cut down to Saint Louis style. I will smoke the tips another day. Fresh corn on the cob. The wife will be making her classic Baked Beans and Potato salad. Sister in law bringing her classic Banana pudding and Red Velvet cake. Should be fun had by all! Take care!


----------



## krj (Aug 27, 2019)

Probably nothing on Labor Day, but I am on vacation all of labor day week and my entire vacay is dedicated to working on competition test runs for a comp I'm doing next month, as well as working on my food truck, and working on a couple recipes for sides for a wedding I'm catering in October.

So essentially I'm taking a vacation from my 9-5 so I can work my BBQ job full time.


----------



## Wasi (Aug 27, 2019)

I am smoking a prime rib on Sunday.  Just trying to determine if I want to use Mesquite/Cherry or Hickory/Cherry wood combination.  Just scared the Mesquite will be to strong for the guests.


----------



## 2008RN (Aug 27, 2019)

trying beer/pop can burgers for the first time.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 27, 2019)

Still in the works but Saturday doing a big crab/shrimp boil for the Tennessee game. Sunday I am thinking of doing some turkey breasts and making some pickles. Overnight Sunday into Monday think its time for a brisket and butt. And plenty of cold beers


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

krj said:


> Probably nothing on Labor Day, but I am on vacation all of labor day week and my entire vacay is dedicated to working on competition test runs for a comp I'm doing next month, as well as working on my food truck, and working on a couple recipes for sides for a wedding I'm catering in October.
> 
> So essentially I'm taking a vacation from my 9-5 so I can work my BBQ job full time.


Sounds like fun to me!!!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

Wasi said:


> I am smoking a prime rib on Sunday.  Just trying to determine if I want to use Mesquite/Cherry or Hickory/Cherry wood combination.  Just scared the Mesquite will be to strong for the guests.


Cherry and Hickory never disappoints. I have mixed them in the past with good results. I prefer using one or the other though.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

2008RN said:


> trying beer/pop can burgers for the first time.


Go for it! Should be tasty!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Still in the works but Saturday doing a big crab/shrimp boil for the Tennessee game. Sunday I am thinking of doing some turkey breasts and making some pickles. Overnight Sunday into Monday think its time for a brisket and butt. And plenty of cold beers


At's what I'm talkin bout!!!


----------



## Wasi (Aug 27, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Cherry and Hickory never disappoints. I have mixed them in the past with good results. I prefer using one or the other though.


Have you every tried the mesquite\cherry combo?  I always use hickory and Cherry and wanted to possible change it up because I know the prime rib is a beef that should be able to handle the mesquite.


----------



## clifish (Aug 27, 2019)

Been dying to smoke my first ever tri tips I have in the freezer as well as some of the King Salmon I caught a couple weeks ago that are also vacuum packed in the freezer.  I also think my pickled Habenaros should be ready,  so need to think what I want to do with those...probably a Chernobyl hot sausage and peppers that no one will eat but me (yay).


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

Wasi said:


> Have you every tried the mesquite\cherry combo?  I always use hickory and Cherry and wanted to possible change it up because I know the prime rib is a beef that should be able to handle the mesquite.


Never used mesquite as not available in Mississippi. I have some mature wild black cherry on my land and mature hickory as well. From time to time I cut down one of each. Once split and cured it last for a long time. I prefer the wild cherry on pork but hickory works as well. The trouble with hickory it can become a little to strong on the meat if you don't know what your doing.  I still use it a lot I just have to be careful. I don't have that issue with the cherry. I just pile it in the box and wait for the Thin Blue Smoke. Good luck with your smoke.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

clifish said:


> Been dying to smoke my first ever tri tips I have in the freezer as well as some of the King Salmon I caught a couple weeks ago that are also vacuum packed in the freezer.  I also think my pickled Habenaros should be ready,  so need to think what I want to do with those...probably a Chernobyl hot sausage and peppers that no one will eat but me (yay).


Nothing better than smoked surf and turf. Have fun!!!!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 27, 2019)

Whew, my wife and I can't think about food at the moment. We just spent a weekend with the kids celebrating a birthday and ate really well, too well if you ask either of us. In the last month, I've smoked or grilled pulled pork, spare ribs, tri tips, a chuck roast, and several nights of chicken thighs/breasts/quarters. Gettin' kinda repetitive. I've got a packer and one turkey in the freezer, but that's too heavy for us right now.  

Might have to go with something light this Labor Day weekend. Since we're not fish eaters, I think I'll break out a vacuum pack of pulled pork and season/grill it carnitas style for tacos with cilantro, pico de gallo, and pickled onions. 

My wife loves potatoes, but she keeps pushing Chile's smashed potatoes out a day. I think they just got added to the weekend if I don't do them tonight.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Whew, my wife and I can't think about food at the moment. We just spent a weekend with the kids celebrating a birthday and ate really well, too well if you ask either of us. In the last month, I've smoked or grilled pulled pork, spare ribs, tri tips, a chuck roast, and several nights of chicken thighs/breasts/quarters. Gettin' kinda repetitive. I've got a packer and one turkey in the freezer, but that's too heavy for us right now.
> 
> Might have to go with something light this Labor Day weekend. Since we're not fish eaters, I think I'll break out a vacuum pack of pulled pork and season/grill it carnitas style for tacos with cilantro, pico de gallo, and pickled onions.
> 
> My wife loves potatoes, but she keeps pushing Chile's smashed potatoes out a day. I think they just got added to the weekend if I don't do them tonight.


Sounds good!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

No plans on smoking anything. Going camping with our new down sized trailer. Bought a 14" Weber Smokie Joe to go with it so will be just grilling something.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> No plans on smoking anything. Going camping with our new down sized trailer. Bought a 14" Weber Smokie Joe to go with it so will be just grilling something.
> 
> Warren


Sounds relaxing!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Yup that's the plan. Neighbor has a summer place close by and a new pontoon boat so there will be some r&r on that too. Have a great family gathering.

Warren


----------



## H. E. Pennpacker (Aug 27, 2019)

Spending the weekend at our camper and plan on smoking some spare's cut down to St. Louis.  Will also be giving my Tip Top Temp it maiden voyage run on my Akorn for the smoke as well. Will also likely throw in some ABT's, Moink's, and a fatty at some point I am sure.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2019)

The pork loin I'm curing will be ready for the smoker then. So that. And some ABTs for sure. Perhaps smoked drunken beans too.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

H. E. Pennpacker said:


> Spending the weekend at our camper and plan on smoking some spare's cut down to St. Louis.  Will also be giving my Tip Top Temp it maiden voyage run on my Akorn for the smoke as well. Will also likely throw in some ABT's, Moink's, and a fatty at some point I am sure.


Sounds like fun for all!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

Sounds perfect!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

Hawging It Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> The pork loin I'm curing will be ready for the smoker then. So that. And some ABTs for sure. Perhaps smoked drunken beans too.


Sounds good Steve. Main thing, HAVE FUN SMOKING IT!!!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 28, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Sounds good Steve. Main thing, HAVE FUN SMOKING IT!!!



I will. The same to you.


----------



## SouthernSmoked (Aug 28, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Well I have not rolled the smoke in a couple of months. It's past time to get it going again. Got a few of the family going to gather at our place for Labor Day. The request has been made!! Going to do spares cut down to Saint Louis style. I will smoke the tips another day. Fresh corn on the cob. The wife will be making her classic Baked Beans and Potato salad. Sister in law bringing her classic Banana pudding and Red Velvet cake. Should be fun had by all! Take care!



Great menu!
If you would have posted this a few days earlier I would have used
it as my "last meal" on that other thread. Copy/Paste/Done


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 28, 2019)

SouthernSmoked said:


> Great menu!
> If you would have posted this a few days earlier I would have used
> it as my "last meal" on that other thread. Copy/Paste/Done


Yeah that would have been a good one


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 28, 2019)

I’ve got about 40 lbs. of butts going in for a family reunion. Will also smoke a hotel pan of green beans / onion / bacon.  Also throwing in about 3 dozen brats. Likely I’ll decide to throw in a bunch of steak burgers too. I love smoked sirloin burgers.


----------



## SouthernSmoked (Aug 28, 2019)

Watching the Weather Channel right now.
Looks like the weekend and Monday may get
a little tropical for our fiends in FL. Good luck to y'all. 

If track stays as is I'll probably boil some hot
dogs Monday morning and then start putting
everything outside inside.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 29, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve got about 40 lbs. of butts going in for a family reunion. Will also smoke a hotel pan of green beans / onion / bacon.  Also throwing in about 3 dozen brats. Likely I’ll decide to throw in a bunch of steak burgers too. I love smoked sirloin burgers.



Smoked green beans sound spectacular. You have a recipe handy? I never thought of doing green beans like that.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 29, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve got about 40 lbs. of butts going in for a family reunion. Will also smoke a hotel pan of green beans / onion / bacon.  Also throwing in about 3 dozen brats. Likely I’ll decide to throw in a bunch of steak burgers too. I love smoked sirloin burgers.


Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 29, 2019)

SouthernSmoked Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## xray (Aug 29, 2019)

I have a party on Saturday that is half birthday party/half labor day bash. I probably have 40 people showing up.

Pulled pork (already smoked and vac sealed)
Smoked baked beans
chicken fingers
Mac and cheese
Cheesy potatoes
Cornbread
Potato salad 
Antipasto
Meat and cheese tray
Hot sausage dip
Chips and dip
Fruit salad

Oh....and plenty of beer!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 29, 2019)

xray said:


> I have a party on Saturday that is half birthday party/half labor day bash. I probably have 40 people showing up.
> 
> Pulled pork (already smoked and vac sealed)
> Smoked baked beans
> ...


Wow! That will be a fun time with good food.


----------



## xray (Aug 29, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Wow! That will be a fun time with good food.



Thanks I hope so, hopefully there’s enough food.

Have a safe and happy Labor Day!


----------



## drdon (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks like it's gonna be a little too BREEZY to smoke anything this Labor day....oh well, Maybe later


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 29, 2019)

drdon said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a little too BREEZY to smoke anything this Labor day....oh well, Maybe later


No doubt. I am a manager for a large claims adjusting firm. (Homeowner Claims.) I go coast to coast for last 25 years. Guess I will be heading to Florida after it hits. They are talking cat 4. That is devastating, catastrophic damage. I spent 2 years in Florida after all the hurricanes that hit Florida in 2004.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 29, 2019)

On the road again just can't wait to get on the road again.
 Sad though the damage these storms can leave.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 29, 2019)

xray said:


> I have a party on Saturday that is half birthday party/half labor day bash. I probably have 40 people showing up.
> 
> Pulled pork (already smoked and vac sealed)
> Smoked baked beans
> ...




Hey you could bring the left overs to the Pa Gathering.   

Warren


----------



## kawboy (Aug 30, 2019)

Have a wedding out of town on Saturday, so that's out. Been craving a brisket or the elusive beef ribs for awhile lately. May just end up doing some spares to get the memory of some food truck ribs I had at the racetrack out of my mouth☺.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 30, 2019)

I got a busy weekend planned for Serena.

Pork belly Chinese Char Su pork

Beef jerky ala Disco

St Louis cut ribs

I may even did some chicken....

I am in the zone man....  Stand back or get smoked!


----------



## ofelles (Aug 30, 2019)

already made some smoked butt Posolé Verdé.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2019)

Not sure yet.  Hoping for something.


----------



## Drums45 (Aug 30, 2019)

Smokin 2 butts, smokin baked beans 
and smokin 15lbs of potatoes for close to 40 guests (mostly family). Slaw people are bringing the rest of the sides and dessert


----------



## siege (Aug 30, 2019)

WinCo had some choice tri tips on sale for $3.98 / lb last night,  so my mind got made up for me. One for dinner tomorrow, the other one to slice for sandwiches on fresh hard rolls over the weekend. Smoked mac and cheese to keep them company in the smoker for the last hour. Quartered heirloom tomatoes warm from the garden, liberally seasoned with Tajin will round off the plate.


----------



## Tiburon (Aug 30, 2019)

Pork Butt, Beef roast for burnt ends and I found a Kiobasa for snacking on aswell. The Boss said maybe some smashed potatoes as well.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 31, 2019)

A couple chickens and maybe a pork butt. might do a little sausage and some volcano abts while I'm at it -- just be fun to fire up old lucy!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2019)

kawboy said:


> Have a wedding out of town on Saturday, so that's out. Been craving a brisket or the elusive beef ribs for awhile lately. May just end up doing some spares to get the memory of some food truck ribs I had at the racetrack out of my mouth☺.


Hard to beat spares!!


----------



## Drums45 (Aug 31, 2019)

ofelles said:


> already made some smoked butt Posolé Verdé.
> View attachment 404446


Did you smoke the chicken? I’m Italian descent. I had to Google Posele Verde- sounds so delicious. Is this a family recipe?? Just thinking I need to make this:)


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I got a busy weekend planned for Serena.
> 
> Pork belly Chinese Char Su pork
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! Sounds great!!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2019)

ofelles said:


> already made some smoked butt Posolé Verdé.
> View attachment 404446


Awesome!!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Not sure yet.  Hoping for something.


You will come up with something


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2019)

Drums45 said:


> Smokin 2 butts, smokin baked beans
> and smokin 15lbs of potatoes for close to 40 guests (mostly family). Slaw people are bringing the rest of the sides and dessert


Sounds like a good plan


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2019)

siege said:


> WinCo had some choice tri tips on sale for $3.98 / lb last night,  so my mind got made up for me. One for dinner tomorrow, the other one to slice for sandwiches on fresh hard rolls over the weekend. Smoked mac and cheese to keep them company in the smoker for the last hour. Quartered heirloom tomatoes warm from the garden, liberally seasoned with Tajin will round off the plate.


Perfect!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2019)

Nice 


Tiburon said:


> Pork Butt, Beef roast for burnt ends and I found a Kiobasa for snacking on aswell. The Boss said maybe some smashed potatoes as well.


 Nice plan!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 31, 2019)

Safeway has standing rib roasts on sale this week so I picked up a whole one in the bag, $4.97lb.





I backed off the ribs and cut the prime in half, one half for 1&1/2" boneless ribeyes, the other half for a Labor Day smoke on the SQ36.






I'll make a rub for the roast Sunday and let it sit in the fridge overnight. Fire up the smoker first thing Monday morning. The plan is to smoke it over oak at around 250º-275º until the IT hits around 129º, we like it on the rare side of life. I'd like to do something with that rack of ribs I backed off, tho being a newb I'm not exactly sure how to go about things. I've been getting rib roasts at Xmas and Easter and backing off the bones to make steaks for a long time. Every effort I've ever made trying to cook the ribs has resulted in something so tough it's hard to chew and swallow, tho my dog Bob always seems thrilled with the end result. Maybe low and slow like baby backs? Wrap them? There's really no where to stick a meat probe into the rack. Any advise on temp and time would be greatly appreciated. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 31, 2019)

Weather permitting, I'm going Mexican this year. It will be the first time trying it with ingredients that don't come out of a yellow box.

Chris


----------



## schlotz (Aug 31, 2019)

Labor Day weekend is time for Brisket!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Safeway has standing rib roasts on sale this week so I picked up a whole one in the bag, $4.97lb.
> View attachment 404472
> 
> I backed off the ribs and cut the prime in half, one half for 1&1/2" boneless ribeyes, the other half for a Labor Day smoke on the SQ36.
> ...


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2019)

Dang that is going to be awesome!!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Weather permitting, I'm going Mexican this year. It will be the first time trying it with ingredients that don't come out of a yellow box.
> 
> Chris


I hear ya! Have fun!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2019)

schlotz said:


> Labor Day weekend is time for Brisket!
> 
> 
> View attachment 404479


HOLY MOLY THAT LOOKS MIGHTY FINE!!!


----------



## mikewoods (Sep 1, 2019)

Rolling smoke on a 12lb Boston butt as we speak. Got her in the cooker about an hour ago.


----------



## schlotz (Sep 1, 2019)

17# Prime Brisket, trimmed to 13#, Texas style Salt & Pepper only, went in the MAK at 6am set to 275º with a combo of Hickory & Mesquite.


----------



## kelbro (Sep 1, 2019)

Another boring ol' brisket :) 

Texas Rub. Just got it on the smoker about 5 mins ago.


----------



## phatbac (Sep 1, 2019)

WOW what a deal on rib roast! I'm sure you guys will have some seriously good eats!

I amend my labor day smoke...stead of pork butt im doing 3 racks of ribs!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Tiburon (Sep 1, 2019)

Just pulled an off and put the butt in the oven to finish, rained on me, electricity and water don't play well together I hear.






The roast as I wrapped it up to set and cool.


----------



## kelbro (Sep 1, 2019)

Brisket came out OK...


----------



## Tiburon (Sep 1, 2019)

Now I'm not going to show mine if it does not look that good. Nice!


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 1, 2019)

I thought the Labor Day smoke was to be for tomorrow, Labor Day! Today was opening of dove season across the USA, I didn't go for the first time in years due to not yet being a resident of AZ, and I just don't know where to go yet after moving here two months ago. I decided to just fire up the Sous Vide pot
 Did one of the many boneless ribeyes which a now possess, 126º for about three hours. Got to use the blowtorch for the char, always fun playing with fire.









A buttery yam and spinach sautéed in garlic butter rounded out the meal with a nice glass of cab.
	

		
			
		

		
	






I can't believe I ate the whole darned thing, tho there was just enough room left for a Blue Bunny dessert. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 1, 2019)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I'm stuffed!


----------



## kelbro (Sep 1, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I thought the Labor Day smoke was to be for tomorrow, Labor Day! Today was opening of dove season across the USA, I didn't go for the first time in years due to not yet being a resident of AZ, and I just don't know where to go yet after moving here two months ago.



It's not dove 'hunting' in AZ, it's dove 'shooting! We always limited within the first 10-15 mins of opening day when I lived there. Hunting near dairy farms out in East Gilbert and East Mesa. Man, we killed a lot of doves!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 1, 2019)

kelbro said:


> Brisket came out OK...


I got one on right now , I hope it comes out " ok " Looks good to me .


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 2, 2019)

kelbro said:


> Brisket came out OK...
> 
> View attachment 404635


Perfect!!


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 2, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I thought the Labor Day smoke was to be for tomorrow, Labor Day! Today was opening of dove season across the USA, I didn't go for the first time in years due to not yet being a resident of AZ, and I just don't know where to go yet after moving here two months ago. I decided to just fire up the Sous Vide pot
> Did one of the many boneless ribeyes which a now possess, 126º for about three hours. Got to use the blowtorch for the char, always fun playing with fire.
> View attachment 404643
> View attachment 404644
> ...


Very Nice!!


----------



## clifish (Sep 2, 2019)

Prepping my first ever Tri-tip, Kosher salt on both sides (making 2 of them) for a couple hours, then Jeff's Texas rub.  On the smoker to about 125? internal temp,  move across the street to my neighbors party to finish off on his screaming hot grill.  Thinking final temp of 135?


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 2, 2019)

clifish said:


> Prepping my first ever Tri-tip, Kosher salt on both sides (making 2 of them) for a couple hours, then Jeff's Texas rub.  On the smoker to about 125? internal temp,  move across the street to my neighbors party to finish off on his screaming hot grill.  Thinking final temp of 135?
> View attachment 404711


Looking good!


----------



## clifish (Sep 2, 2019)

OK,  can you confirm I have the cut right for grain as shown below in the blue?


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 2, 2019)

I had to get food ready for a family reunion. Pulled pork with my sweet heat rub smoked with cherry wood. Smoked a big pan of green beans with broth, butter,onion, bacon and Parmesan with the pork. A day later I was asked to do the brats lol , did about 50 brats smoked with a mix of cherry and oak. Smoked a huge pan of hot peppers and onions in avocado oil.


----------



## drdon (Sep 2, 2019)

clifish said:


> OK,  can you confirm I have the cut right for grain as shown below in the blue?
> View attachment 404713


I'd like to know that too!?????
Don


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 2, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> View attachment 404746
> View attachment 404745
> View attachment 404744
> 
> ...


Man that looks great!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 2, 2019)

Man if that's your "ok" brisket I will be over for sure for your "really good" brisket!! LOL, that looks OUTSTANDING


kelbro said:


> Brisket came out OK...
> 
> View attachment 404635


----------



## metman (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi All !  Haven't posted in a long time.  Did my Labor Day smoking yesterday when we had family over.  Did four racks of ribs and two fatties.  Also put a couple breakfast sausages on (that I cut up, freeze and have with eggs for future breakfasts).
Everything came out great!   This was my second attempt making fatties.  One was an Italian themed, meatball recipe based, with sausage, spinach, onion, garlic and roasted red pepper stuffing, that I prepared the night before.  The other was more straight ahead meatloaf based, with smoked Gouda, spinach and roasted red pepper stuffing.  I'm still full !!


----------



## clifish (Sep 2, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Looking good!


Smoked much quicker than I thought, smoked 1.5 hours at 215 or less and hit 125 degrees...tested with 2 different probes.  Then seared and everyone was raving about it.  Sorry no great pics as it was gobbled up too quick even faster than the 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 lobster.


----------



## drdon (Sep 3, 2019)

I'd be happy to take the lobster off your hands!
Don


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 3, 2019)

Surf & turf, boy howdy, that must have been one great holiday meal. Well done! RAY


----------

